# Lincoln Service Cancellation?



## Tom Morgan (Oct 7, 2015)

My sister will be traveling from Springfield, IL to Chicago on 10/23, return on 10/25. She has been notified by email that the train was cancelled and will be transported by bus. It appears that the same cancellation applies on other dates around this. I can find no explanation for these cancellations on the Amtrak site, or even a service alert about them. (A google search hasn't helped either.) Why the cancellations? What's the prognosis for restoration?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 7, 2015)

there has been some recent discussion here


----------

